# INDOOR SKIING-SNOW DOMES. IN YOUR COUNTRIES.



## durrenbach (Jul 26, 2009)

SNOW-HALL AMNEVILLE-LES-BAINS/METZ IN LORRAINE/FRANCE. 
http://www.amneville.com/en/sport.aspx?num_p=40

http://www.snowhall.fr/

620 metres in length, 35 m of width, 90 m of made uneven and a snow-covered carpet(mat) of 60 cms maintained in a temperature of-2°C / 3 °C.


































you can post the indoor-skiing domes of your countries ! thanks !


----------



## Encore (Jul 22, 2005)

Belgium will get the biggest indoor ski dome of the world, under construction at this very moment in the city of Lessines (Wallonia). It will cover some real rocks and it looks realy impressive!

There will be 4 different tracks:
150m
800m
500m
250m


----------



## durrenbach (Jul 26, 2009)

There is also a sky-dome in Spain but I don't know where ! amazing project in belgium ! There was one in Tokyo but he closed, I wonder why!


----------



## Gölem II (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes! in Madrid there's a dome just to alleviate the natural ski resorts on the mountains of the city.. (image.. an area of influence of more than 7 million people)

It's called Madrid Xanadú (a mall with ski dome) http://www.madridxanadu.com/


----------



## durrenbach (Jul 26, 2009)

perhaps in Germany and UK too ?


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

Germany has 5 skiing halls:
- Neuss (the oldest one)
- Bottrop (both in the Rhur area) (with its 640m length the longest slope in the world)
- Bispringen (between Hamburg and Hannover) (up to 100m wide slope without pillars)
- Senftenberg (north of Dresden)
- Wittenburg (west of Hamburg) (the largest one, has a halfpipe suitable for FIS competitions)


----------



## durrenbach (Jul 26, 2009)

can you post some pictures ? thanks !


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

We have a few in the UK, two that I know of are the Snowdome in Tamworth near Birmingham and Chill Factor E in Manchester.

Here are a couple of pictures of the Manchester slope.



















To be honest though, I'd rather just save up my money and go to the Alps once a year.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

ive never been to an indoor snow dome, but i just cant see it being that fun. Runs are going to be the same thing over and over, short and with no trees and nature around that just makes skiing in mountains that much better. For anyone thats been, what are the prices? am i wrong on my assumptions?


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

I´de like to know the prices of the forfait ?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ Expensive.

http://www.chillfactore.com/main/Snow_Activities/Recreational_Lift_Pass

Adult in peak time is £24 ($40) for 90 minutes, much more expensive than the real thing.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> ive never been to an indoor snow dome, but i just cant see it being that fun. Runs are going to be the same thing over and over, short and with no trees and nature around that just makes skiing in mountains that much better.


My thoughts exactly. If you've never been before and want to learn the basics before going to a mountain then I can see it being useful for but that's about it.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Encore said:


> Belgium will get the biggest indoor ski dome of the world, under construction at this very moment in the city of Lessines (Wallonia). It will cover some real rocks and it looks realy impressive!
> 
> There will be 4 different tracks:
> 150m
> ...


 My idea is stolen!! I have often thought that many of the expired quarries around the Chicago area would be great to make into a ski area. In Chicago you could make it seasonal or put a shed like device over if wanted to make year round. 

Anymore detailed info on the construction of this project?


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Jonesy55 said:


> ^^ Expensive.
> 
> http://www.chillfactore.com/main/Snow_Activities/Recreational_Lift_Pass
> 
> Adult in peak time is £24 ($40) for 90 minutes, much more expensive than the real thing.


Thx for the info! kay:

And, yeah, it is a little bit expensive! :yes:


----------



## Qaabus (Aug 4, 2006)

If wikipedia is correct there are 7 in the Netherlands.

Landgraaf being the biggest with 3 major slopes:
100m
500m (17%)
520m (15%)


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Why be inndoors? :banana:


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

nomarandlee said:


> My idea is stolen!! I have often thought that many of the expired quarries around the Chicago area would be great to make into a ski area. In Chicago you could make it seasonal or put a shed like device over if wanted to make year round.
> 
> Anymore detailed info on the construction of this project?


*Snow Games*
100 000 m2 of skiing ground, 5 000 000 m3 of snow
two 500 m tracks
one 800 m track with side tracks for jumps etc
one 250 m track
one 150 m beginner track

115 hotel rooms, 750 parking spaces
Aimed to reach over a million visitors a year
Creates 300 jobs
cost: 88 million euro (125 million dollar)
Will be the biggest in the world

You can find (rather crappy) pictures on http://www.snowgames.be/nl/, click on 'galerij'...

Construction started in sep 2008


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ so what about that project ? is it going to be build or what ?


----------

